# We need your prayers and good thoughts for tomorrow...



## rockin r (Feb 1, 2009)

I went to REO's yesterday and spent a few hours with her. It was GOOD to be with a FRIEND! I really needed her and as always, she was waiting for me..




If she did not know how I felt about her, she definately did by the time I went home.









She is the BEST!!!!

I just wanted to update you. I know that I won't get much sleep tonight.. We are leaving for OKC tomorrow am, to have the first 2 procedures of many more to come. An Angiogram and a Venogram. Dr said it will be an all day procedure. Approx. Two hours to do the procedures, and then 6-8 hours recovery. I have to sign a release saying there is a good chance that I could bleed to death to have this done. If all goes well I will come home tomorrow night, if I have complications I will be there for a few days. They have found that this vein is definitely attached to the aorta from my heart. He is a Gamma Knife specialist and he is hoping that he can remove the fistula from the aorta, (this is where the bleeding comes in) although he can not removed the fistula itself. We are leaving here at 630am to get there by 830am. They will do more tests and what not, then the procedures should start at 1100am. He said that I will be in a twilight state, that they can not put me out because I will need to be able to "talk" to them and answer questions. I am not to happy to be awake for this..



.. So as soon as we are able to, my mom is going to email Robin tomorrow afternoon and let her know how things went. We have faith in what is ahead for us. I am just a nervous wreck. I wish it was over. We took my son out to dinner with us tonight, when we dropped him off at his place he hugged and kissed me and did not want to let me go and I did not want to let him go either! He told me he loved his Momma Bear, (he has always thought that I have fought fiercly for him, and he nick-named me that when he was 5 yo and in return thru the 34 years of his life he got the name Baby Bear and now he has "Cubs" of his own), but that is a whole nother story! Thanks for all you support and prayers...Fingers Crossed!!!!!!! Art and Theresa


----------



## SWA (Feb 1, 2009)

Most certainly, our prayers remain lifted up for you! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## mgranch (Feb 1, 2009)

My Love and Prayers go with you Theresa tomorrow and always!! You are such a brave, strong lady I so admire you for your great strength!! Just hold Art's hand and know we are all there with you!!! Will be watching for wonderful updates!! All my love!!!!! Gina


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 1, 2009)

Theresa you will be in my thoughts and prayers. I will ask you Guardian Angels to be with you and protect you during these procedures. You are such a stronge person and very brave. Feel confident that all will go well. I will light candles for you to get through this and recover quickly. God bless dear Theresa.


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 1, 2009)

Our good thoughts and prayers remain with you.


----------



## Mona (Feb 2, 2009)

Wishing you the very best for tomorrow Theresa. Sending prayers that all will go as planned! rat


----------



## Marnie (Feb 2, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you tomorrow and every day, I pray you have many sunny days ahead!


----------



## Minimor (Feb 2, 2009)

Most certainly my prayers are with you tomorrow & always Theresa!

I will be anxiously waiting for Robin to post the news that this procedure was a success!


----------



## Barbie (Feb 2, 2009)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers today as always - I'll be anxiously awaiting an update from Robin.

Hugs to you Theresa. I'm glad that you are finally having the first step to a new you.

Barbie


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Feb 2, 2009)

Theresa, Keeping the prayers coming your way



~ I also cannot wait till this is all behind you and just a memory..

God Bless & Keep You ~ Can't wait for the update.

Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Feb 2, 2009)

Theresa & Art,

Our Hearts, Thoughts and Prayers are with you! Kathy in NH


----------



## Sonya (Feb 2, 2009)

continuing to send prayers.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 2, 2009)

Theresa,

Sending many prayers that all goes well for you today. I will check back often to see how things went. Hugs!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 2, 2009)

Many BIG LOUD Prayers sent up for you. May you be surrounded by His perfect white light!

Robin


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 2, 2009)

Theresa,

I am keeping good thoughts and prayers coming your way. I wish you all the best for today, and look forward to an update this afternoon. Hang in there!


----------



## rockin r (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We are getting ready to leave..OKC morning rush hour traffic...YUK!


----------



## Teresa (Feb 2, 2009)

Theresa, put your trust in the Lord. I am eagerly awaiting Reo's post saying that you are doing great.

Prayers coming from Texas to the Big Man on your behalf.


----------



## Charley (Feb 2, 2009)

I am thinking about you and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 2, 2009)

Theresa, keeping you in our thought and prayers that all goes well for you today. Will be watching for any updates. (((hugs)))

Corinne


----------



## joyenes (Feb 2, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family today. God Bless you and I will be waiting for a good news update. Joyce


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 2, 2009)

I will be praying for you all day and checking here constantly! You are so brave, and we all know God will keep you safe!!!

Can't wait for the great update!!

Joyce


----------



## kaykay (Feb 2, 2009)

Sending prayers!

kay


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 2, 2009)

Theresa, I commend your courage. We will be praying here in Pennsylvania for a successful surgery and recovery.


----------



## Marylou (Feb 2, 2009)

Hugs and healing wishes flying to you! Will be praying for good results.


----------



## Kathy2m (Feb 2, 2009)

Kathy


----------



## Linda K (Feb 2, 2009)

sending prayers to you , your family, and all the doctors who will be doing the procedures.

Thinking of you...........

Erica and Linda Killion


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 2, 2009)

Hoping all goes as planned and we hear from you again real soon.


----------



## bfogg (Feb 2, 2009)

Praying for you and Art.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Reble (Feb 2, 2009)

Never to late to



ray


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## bcody (Feb 2, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are with you Theresa.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope everything goes even better than you could hope today.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Margo_C-T (Feb 2, 2009)

You are a lady of strength and compassion, as I've seen through your 'history' here---my thoughts and prayers are with you, today and henceforth.

Margo


----------



## Davie (Feb 2, 2009)

You both are in my thoughts and prayers. Will be waiting on pins and needles to hear from Robin. I know that GOD will keep you in his loving arms during the procedure and all will have a good outcome.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 2, 2009)

You will be in my good thoughts and prayers. Can't wait to hear that you are back, good as new! Take care and God bless.


----------



## 4mymirage (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Watcheye (Feb 2, 2009)

I am sorry this is so late - I was off line yesterday. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## REO (Feb 2, 2009)

She must be in there now. I'm praying for her! I hope her mom or Art contacts me as soon as it's over, and I'll let you all know. They've just GOT to be able to help her!

It was great to see her yesterday. Great to give her those hugs. She gave me a letter saying what I mean to her and a beautiful "Sister wrap" that she made herself, just for me. It means a LOT to someone like me to be thought of as a Sister of the Heart by another woman. It's a huge honor! Theresa knows how I feel about her too.

OK, back to praying now...............


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't see this post until this a.m. but my prayers continue for Theresa and Art. May God guide the surgeons hand.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 2, 2009)

I am late seeing this post, but it is never to late to wish you well! Praying for you!


----------



## AngieA (Feb 2, 2009)

My prayers are with the whole family today. I went and lit 4 candles just felt the need......Hope to hear of a wonderful outcome soon...God Bless


----------



## tnovak (Feb 2, 2009)

Prayers from Pennsylvania!!!!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 2, 2009)

Think of you Theresa, hoping all is going well. Sending prayers to keep you strong.


----------



## Miniature217 (Feb 2, 2009)

My prayers are out to you.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 2, 2009)

Prayers for you AND the Doctors


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 2, 2009)

Sending my prayers! I hope everything is going well.


----------



## CrescentMinis (Feb 2, 2009)

Theresa, I have been thinking of you today and praying for the very best outcome!

Faith


----------



## Barbie (Feb 2, 2009)

Prayers continuing and hoping for good news soon!!!

Barbie


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 2, 2009)

You will be in our thoughts and prayers in North Georgia.


----------



## Reble (Feb 2, 2009)

rockin r said:


> So as soon as we are able to, my mom is going to email Robin tomorrow afternoon and let her know how things went. Art and Theresa


Hope Theresa is doing OK


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 2, 2009)

Constantly checking for that WONDERFUL update!!!

Prayers still being said for Theresa!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 2, 2009)

This long delay in hearing anything isn't giving me warm fuzzies - but no news is good news....right? Still praying that things are going well.


----------



## bcody (Feb 2, 2009)

Just checking for updates. My prayers are still with Theresa and family.


----------



## dgrminis (Feb 2, 2009)

Just now saw this post... I hope that all goes well..


----------



## picasso (Feb 2, 2009)

I also just saw this post. Hoping and praying that no news is good news. Prayers coming from Kentucky to Art and Theresa.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 2, 2009)

prayers still coming your way

Teresa and Art


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 2, 2009)

I wished we'd hear something. Still praying.......

Joyce


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Feb 2, 2009)

I am getting VERY concerned. I have emailed Robin and had no response. If it is not good, I am not sure Robin will be able to post. Has anyone else heard from her? Wish we knew which hospital, in OKC.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree Nancy. I'm afraid this delay in hearing anything isn't a good thing. My prayers continue.



Let's keep those candles lit.


----------



## minimama (Feb 2, 2009)

Praying here also. Maybe the delay is just because things are so good they are celebrating! Oh please oh please oh please!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 2, 2009)

Still praying here in New Hampshire. I can't sleep. Please let us hear good news.......


----------



## REO (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been obsessed with thoughts of Theresa all day. I know she told me NOT to freak out if I didn't hear today/tonight. But that is a huge thing to ask. Of course I'm freaking out and wanting to know! I had hoped her mom would have emailed me. But no word yet.

Her mom stayed in Lawton with Theresa's sister who also had surgery today. Art went up North with Theresa. I understand that Theresa may be recovering and Art stayed up there with her. But........

Not hearing from her mom is what worries me!!

I HAVE to believe that she's ok. What choice do I have? I can't think of not having my dear friend back. All I can do is sit tight, wait, and keep praying!

I wish I had some word to share!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know you haven't heard anything. We're all joining you in prayers.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Robin for keeping us informed. Our love and prayers are with Theresa, Art and the family. We will stay positive and keep sending prayers for her recovery and to keep her strong.

I recently had surgery on my foot and I was in recovery for an extra 7 hours so I can imagine the length of time Theresa will be in recovery will be significant.

Lord bless and keep Theresa safe in your care and bring her home to all of us.


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh my!!! I am just reading all the posts now. I am sending my prayers as well. I haven't been on this forum long but I do know that Theresa is a wonderful woman and has many friends on here. I truly hope with all my heart that everything works out for her and will be waiting to hear good news.


----------



## crponies (Feb 3, 2009)

I am praying as well and hoping that no news just means they are busy with a lot on their minds with two surgeries in the family and all...


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Feb 3, 2009)

Just came home from work and saw this post... Sending lots of positive thoughts. What a brave and courageous woman!


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 3, 2009)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. May God hold you in His loving hands.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 3, 2009)

I sure hope she is safe and sound in recovery


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 3, 2009)

Ugg, I've been thinking of her all night. Please let us hear soon, that all is well.

Prayers still comming.......


----------



## Barbie (Feb 3, 2009)

Prayers for you, Theresa. Sure hope we hear something soon.

Barbie


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Feb 3, 2009)

Any word from Theresa / Art?? Mom?? Still praying... PLEASE update as soon as any word ...


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Robin have you considered phoning the hospital? No need to ask for Mom or Art. Just the nurses station to ask about her condition.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Feb 3, 2009)

Any word yet ?


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 3, 2009)

Hoping for some good news soon. I'll keep praying.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh gosh, no update yet? I sure hope and pray everything is going OK. Like they say...no news is good news. I am praying we hear GOOD news.

Corinne


----------



## justjinx (Feb 3, 2009)

thinking of everyone and hoping all went well! jennifer


----------



## Reble (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope to hear soon...


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 3, 2009)

Still praying that everything is okay!


----------



## Kathy2m (Feb 3, 2009)

, Any word yet?


----------



## REO (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry I'm late! I stayed up till 2 AM hoping for word. Her poor mom had 2 daughters operated on in the same day. I didn't hear from her.

I just heard from Theresa an hour or so ago.

SHE IS HOME!

I think we almost lost her



Below is what she wrote to me (but I fixed her medicated spelling for easier reading)

I am heavy medicated. We got home at 12:30 am this morning. As sorry as I am say this, the risk did happen. Dr could not stop the bleeding twice. The 3rd time he got it under control. So he had to stop the proceedure. Said he never saw anything like it. Said it is inoperable. He is talking to Dr in Calif. So we will have to go back soon. Wanted to admitt me, but I wanted to be "home". Art is yelling at me to get back in bed. Not allowed to sit up for days. I know that you were beside yourself with worry, mom did not get home til late I think. I love you

That's the latest. I just Thank God she's home and still with us.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 3, 2009)

That does not sound good Robin. I was sure hoping for better news. I don't understand why things like this happen to nice people. WHY???


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my God, THANK YOU!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 3, 2009)

Geez. Theresa has been put through the ringer in '08/'09. That's awful that they couldn't do anything once they got in there



Just glad she made it home...


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Robin for letting us know.


----------



## bcody (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for the update. My prayers are still with Theresa and her family.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 3, 2009)

I was hoping for a positive update. This was certainly not what Theresa was hoping for.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2009)

My prayers are definitely with Theresa, but her poor MOTHER! Two daughters in surgery, and at least one of them very life-threatening. I offer extra special prayers for her.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad she is home, but I too was hoping for better news. Hopefully the doctor iin CA will have something good to say.

I just don't know why Theresa and Art have been put through such h___ the last couple of years.  It is just not fair.

Barbie


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm totally hoping now they can find somebody, that CAN help! They know exactly what they're dealing with, and I bet there is a Dr. somewhere that can fix this. They just have to find him/her. Hopefully, this Dr. in California can help, or help get the word out to someone who can. Miracles happen all the time, I will continue to hope and pray for one!

Joyce


----------



## Reble (Feb 3, 2009)

I am glad our prayers have been answered, she is home and OK.

Now, we need to pray for a healing


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 3, 2009)

My condolences to Theresa and Art as they struggle through this. I will be praying that the CA doctor can help.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 3, 2009)

I was hoping to hear much better news then this. I feel so bad for her she is going thru so much. I am glad that she is home, but will be praying now that they find a Doctor who will definitely be able to help her, along with prays for her. Thanks so much for updating us. I know how hard this is on you too, your a great friend!

Corinne


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Feb 3, 2009)

She is one tuff lady. I am going to have to do my own research, I am having a hard time understanding exactly what this is.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for the update. At least she made it home and there is still hope as long as she is still with us. I continue to hope for her full and speedy recovery.


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update Robin. Continuing my prayers.


----------



## Marty (Feb 4, 2009)

REO thanks for the update. This has got to be taking its toll on you too. You are the closet person right there to them so big hugs for you Robin also.

I wish Teresa had stayed in the hospital and got herself admitted. I worry so much that she won't be still and stay down like the doctor said. I can't wait for that CA doctor to hurry up and get on board. This is so nerve racking and plain unfair.

We are with you Teresa and Art! All the way. Much Love and Many hugs.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 4, 2009)

Robin - you are a gem! You know how I feel about you. XXOO











Theresa - please stay down as the doctors ask and I am with you in prayer all the way to CA where I am so hoping they can formulate a plan to help you. Hang in there girlfriend. HUGS!


----------



## Genie (Feb 4, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers going to you and yours.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 4, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]Dear Teresa, I am hoping and praying that they find a doc can help you. I feel so sad for you :Cold-Scared ...but believe with ALL my HEART that GOD will help you![/SIZE]

HUGS and BLESSINGS!

Jenny


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 4, 2009)

So sorry i havent been on the forum for a few days. I am adding prayers for Theresa and Art. So sorry he couldnt fix it... I'm glad she is safe at home...


----------



## SaddleTrail (Feb 4, 2009)

Blessings and prayers for all going through such a painful time.

You are cared about, know that and keep your self down as ordered!


----------



## Marylou (Feb 4, 2009)

AMEN!!!!


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 6, 2009)

Has anyone heard how Theresa is doing since the last update?


----------



## REO (Feb 6, 2009)

Not a word





I am hoping and praying it means she is in bed re-couping like she's supposed to be. I can't let myself think of anything "other" than that right now.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 6, 2009)

Gosh I sure hope everything is ok. If you hear anything please let us know.


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 6, 2009)

Theresa and Art, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## rockin r (Feb 6, 2009)

I am at work! Went back today...WITH Dr ok......I am ok, weak but here, and looking forward to tomorrow and the day after that and so on!!!!


----------



## Mercysmom (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow - take it easy on those first days back to work... prayers sent your way to keep you healing and to find an answer and a doctor to help your situation....

Denise


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh wow, Theresa! What an ordeal (that just never stops, dang it!) I do wish that the doctor had been able to take care of that for you, now hoping that someone else will be found that can, and wishing you the best of health possible until then. Please take care of yourself, will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 6, 2009)

You are a strong person, just the fact you are back to work already proves that. I am glad you are living life and not letting anything stop you. My continued thoughts and prayers are headed you way.


----------



## Gena (Feb 7, 2009)

You are a strong woman, bless your heart. I'm glad you have wonderful friends close by like Robin to help you through this. We will pray for you every day. Sending you big (((HUGS)))


----------



## Barbie (Feb 7, 2009)

Theresa - please be careful and don't over do!!! Glad you're up to getting to work. Sure hope you get some good news from the doc in CA.

Take care - prayers still coming from FL.

Barbie


----------



## rockin r (Feb 7, 2009)

With all the prayers and support that we get from everyone here,



we are bound to get our miracle! You guys will never know what these posts do for us to keep pushing forward...Bless all of you...Art and Theresa


----------

